# Winter Storm



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just wondering how bad the return of winter was in ND? According to the national news central ND got hit. Hopefully it will be followed by a quick thaw!  Richard in Michigan


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Western part got some snow. Central to east side got no snow to my knowledge. Winter was unbelievably easy this year and has been a great spring so far. keep fingers crossed, as the next month could bring cold rainy weather and do some damage. If we have a good may, it could be a banner year in ND.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Bowman had a foot of snow to my knowledge, the snow was nasty for a while, but melted the next day or two for the most part. Pheasants weren't hurt and now they are fighting all over the place. Hard to believe looking at a bare field and seeing a rooster every 100 yards looking for a hen. I agree with mburgess and can say that if we have good hatching weather we will have birds with no end this year.


----------

